# Using a Spud Gun to Launch Bait into Surf



## CAPSIZED

A friend called me today and told me to meet him at the beach to see him surf fish the lazy way. He uses a spud gun to launch the bait into the third gut. He shot a 4oz weight and mullet head about 200 yards. Cool stuff.
Here is the link


----------



## Norman Bateman

*Using a spud gun to launch Bait into Surf*

Well, that looks interesting:

Did you know that it was tried way back in the late '60s? Oh yes we gave it a try back then too. The problem back then was you couldn't launch a big bait with the necessary weights to be effective shark fishing. Oh yea, it's okay for small sharks, but the really big ones that everyone targets is out of the question. Hell, we even thought about building a canon, but that idea was dropped quickly after Robert Kennedy and MLK was shot. Back in those days it would have been big trouble to even try to build a canon.

Best and tight lines,
Norman Bateman
Cape Coral, Fl.
www.ncbateman1.smugmug.com


----------



## catchysumfishy

Norman Bateman said:


> Well, that looks interesting:
> 
> Did you know that it was tried way back in the late '60s? Oh yes we gave it a try back then too. The problem back then was you couldn't launch a big bait with the necessary weights to be effective shark fishing. Oh yea, it's okay for small sharks, but the really big ones that everyone targets is out of the question. Hell, we even thought about building a canon, but that idea was dropped quickly after Robert Kennedy and MLK was shot. Back in those days it would have been big trouble to even try to build a canon.
> 
> Best and tight lines,
> Norman Bateman
> Cape Coral, Fl.
> www.ncbateman1.smugmug.com


YouTube spudguns,i saw some on there that would Launch a 1/4 pound weight with a 24 inch red out of them


----------



## Rebelsharker

Just cast your baits.:headknock


----------



## crashboatbasin

that was some cool stuff to see !!! i like the canon idea!!!! does any one know if you can fire a canon off the beach???


----------



## Norman Bateman

*Using a spudgun to launch bait into surf*

Hey Crashboatbasin:

Years ago when I was considering my options of getting a bait out in the surf we thought about building a canon to do the dirty work for us. After a lot of thought and discussion it never came to pass. We reasoned that it would take a pretty good amount of Black Powder to send a bait and your sinkers out into the surf. We reasoned the National Park Service would have a hissy fit over a canon being used to launch a bait, let alone blowing the bait into little bitty pieces. You know, chum! So, we passed on that Idea. We just used the old tried and true methods of swimming your baits.

Best and tight lines,

Norman Bateman
Cape Coral, Fl.
www.ncbateman1.smugmug.com


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I use baitcasters and am not sure that would work so well. I could see a lot of horrible backlashes with that machine.


----------



## Jim Martin

crashboatbasin said:


> that was some cool stuff to see !!! i like the canon idea!!!! does any one know if you can fire a canon off the beach???


If its expelling the projectile by use of an explosion or burning device, then its considered a firearm by Texas law (P.C. 46.01 (3)) and its a class B misdemeanor to discharge it in a public place (42.01 (a) (7). In Texas, beaches are a public place.


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep

Back in those days it would have been big trouble to even try to build a canon.

Might be appropriate timing now?


----------



## CAPSIZED

Should work just fine if you keep your thumb on the spool. lol

I wanted to try it but I use my thumb alot.



Fishin' Soldier said:


> I use baitcasters and am not sure that would work so well. I could see a lot of horrible backlashes with that machine.


----------



## ZenDaddy

Don't know how many y'all remember Beach Bum's shark fishing forum but every winter when the shark fishing got slow out came the idea of launching baits with Spudguns. Good ol' American engineering, explosives and fishing. Great posts!


----------



## iwanashark

lol. i like. i'm sure that idea came after the family jewels hit the winter surf.


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I use baitcasters and am not sure that would work so well. I could see a lot of horrible backlashes with that machine.


You could maybe manually pull out the line and just have it laid out nicely. Could see some tangles maybe happening, but who knows. We were going to use one before. We did make a wad out of paper towel and successfully shot some cabbageheads that were laying dead on the beach.


----------



## newsharker

we maid a slingshot. it worked well...but was very dangerous. we could fire a 10lb weight just passed the third bar. that same weight came back (before we launched it in the water) and smashed my buddy right in the face. a 2 liter bottle of coke came back and nailed me in the nuts. I guessed it was for trying to take the easy way out.


----------



## REELING 65

I would just walk my bait out..that's real fishing. Your more likely to get injured once you land a big shark on the beach.. then walking the bait out on the water. Remote control boats kite's ..come on! :biggrin:


----------



## sprdave

I have a spudgun made with schedule 40 pvc that uses compressed air. When I pressurize the air chamber to about 100 psi, it will shoot a 2 inch diameter potato over 200 yards. Since it is not using any burnable or explosive propellants, it should be legal to use on the beach.


----------



## newsharker

try that when iys connected to line. be carefull with air pressure. I want a jet kayak.


----------



## Mustad7731

*Bait Deployment Devices*

We tried it several different ways...From using a empty caulk container as a 
sleeve to hold the bait-n-weight while launching...We tried flaking the line on the beach
out so that there would not be a backlash problem with revolving spool reels...
Bottom line is it is just tooooo much hassel for the results that we got...
Learn to cast or buy a yak or jetski...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## iridered2003

REELING 65 said:


> I would just walk my bait out..that's real fishing. Your more likely to get injured once you land a big shark on the beach.. then walking the bait out on the water. Remote control boats kite's ..come on! :biggrin:


thatk you.:cheers:


----------



## kelley350x

wow.. what propellant was used?.


----------



## Screeminreel

ZenDaddy said:


> Don't know how many y'all remember Beach Bum's shark fishing forum but every winter when the shark fishing got slow out came the idea of launching baits with Spudguns. Good ol' American engineering, explosives and fishing. Great posts!


:cheers: Hey you forgot the beer, guns, bbq, and all the other fun stuff we did as well. :cheers:

I was sitting here telling my grandson when he asked what I was up to, I said," oh just looking at some of the things some of the folks tried 10 years ago when we were fishing the surf so much."

It's funny, not haha, but it all seems to come full circle about every 5 or so years. The weights, rods and reels, the whole shebang. Can't remember who it was had the remote control boat down at Gorda, or HI. Hell can't remember which one it was . LOL Now there is not only the RC lanuch but the cannon idea as well.

Someone should find ol Rudy and have him explain to them what the FEDS told him about those cannon idea's. LOL

Oh don't think I don't like the idea, I am a big fan of all things that go boom, however the newer admin and their hinchmen have different ideas about what fun is and how it should be conducted.


----------

